# ADOPTED. AZ....1 neutered male and 2 females.



## amybunny (Aug 17, 2007)

Country: USA.
State/Region: Arizona.
City/Town: Prescott.
Number of rats: 3.
Gender: 1 neutered male and 3 intact females.
Age(s): male is 1+ years and girls are 1 years.
Name(s): Chew (male). Mossi & Melanie (females).
Colors: Chew - black hooded. Mossi - fawn split capped. Mel - black variegated.
Neutered: Chew, the male, is.
Reason for rehoming: They are my foster rats.
Temperament: Chew is a biter...the females are licky and very friendly.
Medical problems: None.
Will the group be split: No.
Transport available: Might be able to drive part-way to PHX for gas money.
Preferred donation: $60. They come with their FN 141 without the stand, food, dishes, water bottle, toys, home made hammocks, ect.


*These rats have had it rough over the past 2 months.
They were stolen by a girl who's mom dumped them outside of a elementary school in the Phoenix heat.
A parent found them, Chewie bit a 5 year old girl, and the parent dumped them at the AZ Humane Society.
Chew was separated from "his" girls...where they lived at the AZ Humane for a month...before the original owner found them.*


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: Prescott, AZ - 1 neutered male and 2 females.*

they are very cute! i hope you find a home for them!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Prescott, AZ - 1 neutered male and 2 females.*

I guess the plan of Mischief Princess getting them back when she moves out became a moot point? 

I wish you luck in rehoming these poor babies...what a horrible situation all around.


----------

